# Ducato wheels required



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Following yet another hairline crack in a Ducato wheel, leading to an almost flat tyre in a couple of days, I am after some reasonably priced Ducato wheels, tyre fit 215 70 R15. 

maybe you've fitted alloys and have the originals kicking around? There are some on ebay, but they are in Aviemore

thanks

Andy


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*easy*

search online for commercial van spares , loads of scrap vans every month and each has 4 rims!!! ,,we paid 15 quid for a steel rim good yard near worksop i seem to remeber


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I had a wheel failed just beside the valve (thought at first it was a slow puncture) when on holiday and 3 days before the 3-year warranty expired. Although wheels are not included in the 3rd year I took it to a Fiat dealer anyway and Fiat replaced it FOC.

Weekend before last I discovered a second wheel had failed in exactly the same place as the first. I took it to another Fiat dealer and said I was concerned I had a faulty batch of wheels and if one or both of the remaining 2 failed it might be in a more dramatic way and it was a safety issue. I have had the remaining 3 wheels replaced today FOC.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We have one new15'' spare wheel for an X250.
Sell for £30.

Can take it to the Scottish Hogmanay Meet at Kelso if any good.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Andy

We have 3 2 year old rims off our Burstner - tyre size 215/70 R15
Send PM if you are interested
Steve


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If your having to swap all 4 why not consider replacing them for alloys

Phill


----------

